# The Batman: Robert Pattinson ist der Dunkle Ritter in neuer Trilogie



## Darkmoon76 (2. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Batman: Robert Pattinson ist der Dunkle Ritter in neuer Trilogie* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Batman: Robert Pattinson ist der Dunkle Ritter in neuer Trilogie*


----------



## Chyio (2. Juni 2019)

Schon wieder eine neue Remake Trilogie? Langsam kommt aus Langweilwood ähm Hollywood nur noch Schrott in die Kinos. In 10 Jahren kommt dann hoffentlich wieder ein Remake vom Remake vom Original. Die Besetzung des Batmans ist auch mehr als fraglich, ebenso wie die des He-Mans Kinofilm.


----------



## DerGepard (2. Juni 2019)

Chyio schrieb:


> Schon wieder eine neue Remake Trilogie? Langsam kommt aus Langweilwood ähm Hollywood nur noch Schrott in die Kinos. In 10 Jahren kommt dann hoffentlich wieder ein Remake vom Remake vom Original. Die Besetzung des Batmans ist auch mehr als fraglich, ebenso wie die des He-Mans Kinofilm.



Hollywood hat kein Interesse an "Kino" in Sinne einer künstlerischen Leistung, es geht um Geld drucken ;P Natürlich wird jedes Franchise für jede Generation aufbereitet um weiterhin Kohle zu machen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Juni 2019)

Zumindest hat er den passenden Unterkiefer.


----------



## Phone (2. Juni 2019)

Chyio schrieb:


> Schon wieder eine neue Remake Trilogie? Langsam kommt aus Langweilwood ähm Hollywood nur noch Schrott in die Kinos. In 10 Jahren kommt dann hoffentlich wieder ein Remake vom Remake vom Original. Die Besetzung des Batmans ist auch mehr als fraglich, ebenso wie die des He-Mans Kinofilm.



Bei HL hat man damals auch gesagt das es unmöglich ist das er einen guten Batman spielt..und nun ist es die Person die als erstes Aufgezählt wird...
Ich fand Affleck gut...


----------



## Phone (2. Juni 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## Desotho (2. Juni 2019)

Erster Gedanke: Meeh. 
Aber man sollte ihn vermutlich nicht einfach abschreiben, nur weil er mal in einer Vampir-Schmalze mitgespielt hat.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (2. Juni 2019)

Ich kann mir Robert Pattinson tatsächlich sehr gut als Batman und vor allem als Bruce Wayne vorstellen; ich finde ihn nur fast etwas jung, aber das scheint ja auch für die Story gewollt zu sein, von dem her passt es wieder. 
Was aber die Trilogie betrifft - naja. Von Batfleck waren sie auch so begeistert, dass sie sofort eine Trilogie planten, aus der schlussendlich nichts wurde. Wenn der Anfang also flach fällt, wird sich der Rest schnell erledigt haben... Immerhin will WB nicht mehr auf Gedeih und Verderb ein Cinematic Universe erzwingen.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2019)

> Angeblich soll diese Trilogie [...] die jungen Jahre von Batman behandeln, als dieser mit der Verbrechensjagd begann.


Also ein Remake von _Batman begins_?

Und was soll das, *überall *die jungen Versionen zu verfilmen?
Sicher, es ist ggfalls durchaus interessant, zu erfahren, wie derjenige zu dem geworden ist, was er ist, aber wieso macht man das gefühlt mit jedem gottverdammten Franchise?

Zumal die Frage bei Batman ja auch weitestgehend geklärt ist, siehe zB _Batman Begins, Batman (mit Jack Nicholson als Joker), Batman: Year One (Anime) _und die Serie _Gotham_.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Juni 2019)

Desotho schrieb:


> Erster Gedanke: Meeh.
> Aber man sollte ihn vermutlich nicht einfach abschreiben, nur weil er mal in einer Vampir-Schmalze mitgespielt hat.



Er soll mittlerweile durchaus in anderen Filmen positiv aufgefallen sein und sieht seine Vampirrolle auch durchaus kritisch. Rein schauspielerisch könnte das was werden; ich bin gespannt und finde die Besetzung gar nicht mal so abwegig.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Bei HL hat man damals auch gesagt das es unmöglich ist das er einen guten Batman spielt..und nun ist es die Person die als erstes Aufgezählt wird...
> Ich fand Affleck gut...



Heth Ledger war nicht Batman. Er war der Joker. Du Filmbanause.


----------



## lars9401 (2. Juni 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Bei HL hat man damals auch gesagt das es unmöglich ist das er einen guten Batman spielt..und nun ist es die Person die als erstes Aufgezählt wird...
> Ich fand Affleck gut...



Wen meinst du mit HL ? Mir fällt nämlich gerade nur Heath Ledger ein, aber er hat keinen Batman gespielt.


----------



## lars9401 (2. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Heth Ledger war nicht Batman. Er war der Joker. Du Filmbanause.



Wollte ich auch gerade wissen, wen er mit HL meint


----------



## Tomrok (2. Juni 2019)

Wenn das stimmt, macht Warner Bros. einen riesen Fehler. Die Fans sagen schon vorher, dass sie diesen Schauspieler nicht wollen, aber nein, man hört auf den Regisseur, gibt eine TRiologie in Auftrag und am Ende wundert man sich, warum der Film floppt... Bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Banana-OG (2. Juni 2019)

Grundsätzlich ist jeder besser als Speckman Affleck. Allerdings ist die Christopher Nolan Trilogie so stark, dass die Zeit noch nicht gekommen ist, da etwas fortzuführen. Grundsätzlich aber keine leichte Aufgabe, dieses Erbe fortzusetzen.


----------



## HansHa (2. Juni 2019)

Ich weiß nicht. Bei Batman muss ich an einen echten Kerl denken und bei Pattinson muss ich an einen androgynen Vampir denken, der lieber über Gefühle quatscht statt Blut zu saugen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich mit ihm als Batman anfreunden kann.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (2. Juni 2019)

Desotho schrieb:


> Erster Gedanke: Meeh.
> Aber man sollte ihn vermutlich nicht einfach abschreiben, nur weil er mal in einer Vampir-Schmalze mitgespielt hat.



Auch mein erster Gedanke.
Ich kann mich noch gut an die Schmalzrollen von Leonardo di Caprio erinnern und wie wir den Typen einfach nur absolut nicht leiden konnten. 
Romeo & Julia, Marvins Töchter, Titanic. 
Alles Rollen, bei denen es "gestandenen" jungen Mannsbildern  eiskalt den Rücken runterlief, wenn die Freundin einen da reinschleppen wollte.
Und dann kam Gangs of New York, Aviator, Departed 
Was als positiver Ausrutscher in den eigenen Augen anfing, steigerte sich nur kontinuiierlich.

Vielleicht macht Pattinson ja die gleiche Entwicklung durch - es wäre zu hoffen.
Das einzige was ich mir halt noch nicht vorstellen kann, ist die halbe Portion  im Batmananzug.
Aber wer weiß, vielleicht überrascht er ja einen und macht einen á la Christian Bale und pumpt sich richtig auf?


----------



## Headbanger79 (2. Juni 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Auch mein erster Gedanke.
> Ich kann mich noch gut an die Schmalzrollen von Leonardo di Caprio erinnern und wie wir den Typen einfach nur absolut nicht leiden konnten.
> Romeo & Julia, Marvins Töchter, Titanic.
> Alles Rollen, bei denen es "gestandenen" jungen Mannsbildern  eiskalt den Rücken runterlief, wenn die Freundin einen da reinschleppen wollte.
> ...



Solange er es nur nicht wie Bale übertreibt und als "Fatman" bezeichnet wird 

Zum Thema selbst: Ich warte einfach mal ab und glaube, dass Pattinson wesentlich mehr kann als nur den glitzernden Vampir. Dein Beispiel mit Di Caprio fiel mir da auch ein, der hat sich richtig gut gemacht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juni 2019)

DiCaprio gehört heute zu meinen Lieblingsschauspielern. Aber der hat ja noch sowas wie Ausstrahlung. Pattinson hingegen ist in etwa so ausdrucksstark wie eine Kartoffel.


----------



## Phone (2. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Heth Ledger war nicht Batman. Er war der Joker. Du Filmbanause.



Weiß ich ich  meinte natürlich das er in einem Batman einen guten Joker spielt.
Über das Handy ist es manchmal unübersichtlich xD

Jared Leto hätte bestimmt auch einen guten Joker gespielt aber den Joker den die geschrieben haben war einfach grausam...

Daher sollten wir mal nen Trailer oder so abwarten um zu schauen wie  sich Pattinson als Batman schlägt.
Dieses ständige hin und her stört halt und man kann der Figur nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## LostHero (2. Juni 2019)

Meine erste Reaktion ging eher in Richtung: *kotz-würg*
Aber das dachte ich anfangs auch bei Men of Steel als The Witcher.... Die ersten Bilder dann mit ihm in der Maske sahen längst nicht mehr so katastrophal aus... Denke es heißt auch hier nun erstmal abwarten und schauen was draus wird. Die Messlatte von Christian Bale liegt was das angeht aber immer noch extrem hoch .


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> DiCaprio gehört heute zu meinen Lieblingsschauspielern. Aber der hat ja noch sowas wie Ausstrahlung. Pattinson hingegen ist in etwa so ausdrucksstark wie eine Kartoffel.


Dann kennst du seine letzten Filme nicht.


----------



## Wappla (2. Juni 2019)

Da musser sich aber noch ein paar Muskeln antrainieren, sonst sieht dieses schmale Hemd nicht besonders glaubwürdig aus.


----------



## DDS-Zod (2. Juni 2019)

HandsomeLoris schrieb:


> Ich kann mir Robert Pattinson tatsächlich sehr gut als Batman und vor allem als Bruce Wayne vorstellen; ich finde ihn nur fast etwas jung, aber das scheint ja auch für die Story gewollt zu sein, von dem her passt es wieder.
> .




C. Bale war 31 bei Batman Begins
R. Pattison ist 33

Nur mal so am Rande.
Man muss einfach von den Vampirfilmen weg und die Filme, welche er seither gemacht hat, anschauen.
Macht halt inzwischen viel mehr "anspruchsvollere" Filme, die weniger Leute sehen.


Und zu diCaprio:
Titanic war nicht gut für ihn, davor hat er einige gute bis sehr gute Filme gemacht.
Nach Titanic gab es einen kleine "Knick".
(Und ja, ich mag sowohl Titanic als auch Romeo&Julia mit ihm).
Am besten mal seine "früheren Werke wie "Gilpert Grape" oder auch "This Boy's Life" anschauen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2019)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande.
> Man muss einfach von den Vampirfilmen weg und die Filme, welche er seither gemacht hat, anschauen.
> Macht halt inzwischen viel mehr "anspruchsvollere" Filme, die weniger Leute sehen.


Korrekt. Die Twilight-Phase hat er mMn viel besser hinter sich gebracht als Daniel Radcliffe sein Harry Potter-Image.
Für jene die an Pattinsons Können zweifeln empfehle ich *The Rover, Die versunkene Stadt Z* und *The Lighthouse.*


----------



## HansHa (2. Juni 2019)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> C. Bale war 31 bei Batman Begins
> R. Pattison ist 33


Nur sah Bale mit 31 aus wie ein Mann, Pattinson sieht 2019 für mich immer noch aus wie ein Teenager. Mir gehts auch nicht darum, was er sonst für Filme macht oder ob er ein guter Schauspieler ist. Für mich passt er einfach überhaupt nicht von der Optik in diese Rolle. Er würde aber einen prima Robin abgeben.


----------



## fab0178 (2. Juni 2019)

An die Nolan Trilogie kommt eh keiner ran aktuell - ganz egal wie der Batman darsteller auch heißen mag. Man sollte das Franchise vlt. mal ein paar Jahre ruhen lassen, bis die Nolans Interpretation nicht mehr ganz so zeitgemäß wirken mag. 

Und ja - C. Bale sah aus wie ein Mann. Da kann Pattison wohl auch mit 50 oder älter nicht mithalten.


----------



## Leuenzahn (2. Juni 2019)

Als alter Batmanfan wünsch ich ja mal viel Glück. 

Die letzten Teile (Dark Knight) waren ja ziemlich gut, wenn auch die ersten Teile der spät 80iger und Anfang 90iger noch die besten sind. Lag aber auch an der Besetzung, das bekommst halt heut auch so nicht mehr hin. 

Der Bub ist nun etwas zu jung für einen Batman, eher ein Robin.  Schau ma mal. Eventuell kommt nach dem ganzen Superheldenmarveldreckgedöns mal wieder was gutes aus der Richtung.


----------



## Asuramaru (3. Juni 2019)

OMG ich musste erstmal Google fragen wer das ist,ich kenn den Typen garnicht,ich hab auch noch niemals Twillight gesehen.Der passt ja mal garnicht zu Batman.

Das ist ja Baby Batman,ach du scheiße.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Nur sah Bale mit 31 aus wie ein Mann, Pattinson sieht 2019 für mich immer noch aus wie ein Teenager. Mir gehts auch nicht darum, was er sonst für Filme macht oder ob er ein guter Schauspieler ist. Für mich passt er einfach überhaupt nicht von der Optik in diese Rolle. Er würde aber einen prima Robin abgeben.



jo, weil schauspieler bekanntlich optisch so ganz und gar nicht wandlungsfähig sind.

edward norton in primal fear (1996)....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....und gerade mal 2 jahre später in american history x.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wartet es doch erstmal ab, bevor hier gleich wieder der stab über jemanden gebrochen wird. muss denn wirklich immer gleich die empörungsmaschinerie anlaufen?


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Als alter Batmanfan wünsch ich ja mal viel Glück.
> 
> Die letzten Teile (Dark Knight) waren ja ziemlich gut, wenn auch die ersten Teile der spät 80iger und Anfang 90iger noch die besten sind. Lag aber auch an der Besetzung, das bekommst halt heut auch so nicht mehr hin.
> 
> Der Bub ist nun etwas zu jung für einen Batman, eher ein Robin.  Schau ma mal. Eventuell kommt nach dem ganzen Superheldenmarveldreckgedöns mal wieder was gutes aus der Richtung.



Ich würde die Nolan-Trilogie nicht mit den 4 Filmen der 80er/90er vergleichen wollen. Die früheren Filme sind meiner Meinung nach nicht so düster wie die der Nolan Trilogie. Hinzu kommt daß die Nolantrilogie mit Bale einen Hauptdarsteller hatte die Filme der 80er/90er (2xMichael Keaton, 1xVal Kilmer und 1xNippel-Clooney) dagegen gleich 3 bei 4 Filmen. Da war nicht so eine Konsistenz da. Auch vom Stil her unterscheiden sich die Keaton-Teile von denen mit Kilmer und Clooney und auch diese wiederum untereinander. Auch durch zwei unterschiedliche Regisseure (Tim Burton und Joel Schumacher). Aber ein Tommy Lee Jones war in seiner Joker-Rolle auch alles andere als schlecht. Und Jim Carrey als Riddler.....

Mal böse und etwas unfair heruntergebrochen formuliert: Keaton wirbelt im „1.“ Batman nur etwas mit seiner Kutte herum, keine/kaum Flugszenen. Zumindestens der erste Keaton-/Burton-Batman wirkt aus heutiger Sicht daher stellenweise leicht lächerlich.

Trotzdem gefallen mir dann die 90er Jahre Batman-Filme. Der 2. Keaton-Batman  (Batman Returns) ist schon wieder anders als der Erstling. Der Kilmer-/Schumacher-Batman und wenn man von den lächerlichen Nippeln absieht selbst der Clooney-/Schumacher-Batman sind nicht ganz schlecht. Wobei ich aber Kilmer (Batman Forever) noch deutlich vor Clooney (Batman&Robin) sehe. Der Clooney-Batman ist für mich der schlechteste Teil dieser 4 Batmanfilme.

Die beste Adaption des Materials bietet aber bisher imho die Nolan-Trilogie. Und diese Benchmark zu reißen wird sehr sehr schwer. Nicht zuletzt auch wegen eines grandiosen Heth Ledger als Joker.

Und ich habe sowohl die 4 Filme der 80er/90er wie auch die Nolan-Trilogie, dazu Batman hält die Welt in Atem, sowie die Animationsfilme Under the Red Hood, Year One, Gotham Knight und der Joker kehrt zurück auf Bluray.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> OMG ich musste erstmal Google fragen wer das ist,ich kenn den Typen garnicht,ich hab auch noch niemals Twillight gesehen.Der passt ja mal garnicht zu Batman.
> 
> Das ist ja Baby Batman,ach du scheiße.
> 
> ...



Ja welcher SCHAUSPIELER passt denn hier besser?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

oder


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich fand Affleck auf seine Weise ebenfalls cool.


//Warum erscheinen die Bilder bei mir so gross?
oO


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal böse und etwas unfair heruntergebrochen formuliert: Keaton wirbelt nur etwas mit seiner Kutte herum, keine/kaum Flugszenen. Zumindestens der erste Keaton-Batman wirkt aus heutiger Sicht daher stellenweise leicht lächerlich.



Ich hau dir gleich aufs Mowl.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2019)

Lach. Kommst Du so hoch???  

Aber zum Thema Pattinson: Mal sehen. Und auch mal sehen wie der neue Regisseur die Thematik angehen wird. Aber falls er sich an Nolan messen will ist die Gefahr sehr groß sich zu verheben.


----------



## Asuramaru (3. Juni 2019)

Die Nolan Trilogie ist wirklich gut, hat aber zahlreiche krasse Logik und Filmfehler. 

Filmfehler
https://www.dieseher.de/film_batman-the-dark-knight_1750.php


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2019)

So kannst Du jeden Film "zerpflücken". Schau mal in der Kategorie Filmfehler nach. Selbst sehr viele Filme mit x Oscars haben Filmfehler drin. Das läßt sich teils nicht vermeiden bzw. wird halt übersehen.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Die Nolan Trilogie ist wirklich gut, hat aber zahlreiche krasse Logik und Filmfehler.
> 
> Filmfehler
> https://www.dieseher.de/film_batman-the-dark-knight_1750.php



So nach kurzem Durchschauen:
Das sind keine Logikfehler, sondern Schnittfehler, bzw "einfache" Filmfehler.
Hier zum Beispiel sind Logikfehler:
https://www.giga.de/extra/magazin/g...iel-frueher-auffallen-haetten-muessen/#page=2


----------



## Asuramaru (3. Juni 2019)

Das stimmt, Bei den Sehern sind auch nicht alle, zwei Logikfehler die mir einfallen. der Polizeitransporter der von dem Truck unter der Brücke gerammt wird, prallt gegen einen Stützpfeiler und im nächsten Schmitt landet er im See.

Zweiter fehler als Batman den Joker Jagd mit dem "Motorrad" st er immer wider an stellen zu sehen die nicht zu der Umgebung der vorherigen Dzene passen.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Das stimmt, Bei den Sehern sind auch nicht alle, zwei Logikfehler die mir einfallen. der Polizeitransporter der von dem Truck unter der Brücke gerammt wird, prallt gegen einen Stützpfeiler und im nächsten Schmitt landet er im See.
> 
> Zweiter fehler als Batman den Joker Jagd mit dem "Motorrad" st er immer wider an stellen zu sehen die nicht zu der Umgebung der vorherigen Dzene passen.



Beides Filmfehler, zugegeben.
Aber da ist einfach "geschlampt" worden beim Schnitt.

Lies doch mal meinen Link durch. vielleicht erkennst du dann den unterschied zwischen "Filmfehler" und "Logikfehler".
Ein Filmfehler ist für die Geschichte eigentlich irrelevant. Logikfehler stellen ganze Handlungsstränge (oder den ganzen Film) in Frage.


----------



## HansHa (3. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jo, weil schauspieler bekanntlich optisch so ganz und gar nicht wandlungsfähig sind.
> 
> edward norton in primal fear (1996)....
> 
> ...



Tolles Beispiel, mit Glatze, Bart und Tattoos sieht völlig überraschend jeder komplett anders aus. Nur hat Bruce Wayne weder Glatze, Bart noch Tattoos, die von seinem Babyface ablenken könnten. Ich weiß auch nicht, was Kritik mit Empörung zu tun hat. Selbst aus Deinem Beitrag geht hervor, dass er im aktuellen Ist Zustand wohl nicht die beste Wahl für diese Rolle ist, denn sonst hättest Du einfach geschrieben, dass Du ihn passend findest statt nach krassen Wandlungen zu suchen.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Tolles Beispiel, mit Glatze, Bart und Tattoos sieht völlig überraschend jeder komplett anders aus. Nur hat Bruce Wayne weder Glatze, Bart noch Tattoos, die von seinem Babyface ablenken könnten. Ich weiß auch nicht, was Kritik mit Empörung zu tun hat. Selbst aus Deinem Beitrag geht hervor, dass er im aktuellen Ist Zustand wohl nicht die beste Wahl für diese Rolle ist, denn sonst hättest Du einfach geschrieben, dass Du ihn passend findest statt nach krassen Wandlungen zu suchen.



Bruce Wayne hat aber eigentlich (im Comic) ja auch nicht wirklich ein markanten Gesicht.
Bissl Eckig halt, amerikanisch. Da passte theoretisch Bale gar nicht dazu. Dann darf man sich die Frage stellen: Was ist denn nun die "richtige" Wahl?
Aber mal abgesehen davon, dass man im Batmankostüm anscheinend die Mundwinkel immer nach unten ziehen muss, kann das Aussehen von Bruce Wayne recht flexibel sein.


----------



## HansHa (3. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bruce Wayne hat aber eigentlich (im Comic) ja auch nicht wirklich ein markanten Gesicht.
> Bissl Eckig halt, amerikanisch. Da passte theoretisch Bale gar nicht dazu. Dann darf man sich die Frage stellen: Was ist denn nun die "richtige" Wahl?
> Aber mal abgesehen davon, dass man im Batmankostüm anscheinend die Mundwinkel immer nach unten ziehen muss, kann das Aussehen von Bruce Wayne recht flexibel sein.



So etwas wie die "richtige Wahl" gibt es bei Schauspielern nicht, es liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.  Aber hier wären schon einige Kanditaten bei, die mir deutlich besser gefallen würden:
https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/02/15/who-should-play-the-new-batman-after-ben-affleck


----------



## michinebel (3. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber ein Tommy Lee Jones war in seiner Joker-Rolle auch alles andere als schlecht. Und Jim Carrey als Riddler.....



Jack Nicholson hat den Joker gespielt, Tommy Lee Jones hat Two Face gespielt, wie war des nochmal mit Filmbanause


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Bei HL hat man damals auch gesagt das es unmöglich ist das er einen guten Batman spielt..und nun ist es die Person die als erstes Aufgezählt wird...





MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber ein Tommy Lee Jones war in seiner Joker-Rolle auch alles andere als schlecht.



Know your Bats & Enemies.


----------



## Asuramaru (3. Juni 2019)

Also wenn manBatman richtig darstellen will ist es schwer den richtigen Darsteller zu finden,weil Batman im laufe seines Lebens alles andere als Menschlich ist. Er lässt niemanden an sich ran und wird immer abdrüniger was sich in seinem Zorn und Gnadenlosen Brutatität im Kampf äußert.dazu ist Bruce Wayne sehr Intilligent was Technik, Chemie, Geschichte und vieles andere betrifft. Er ist zudem auch ein extrem guter Dedectiv. 

Um sowas schauspielerisch glaubwürdig rüberbringen zu können braucht man viel Erfahrung in der Filmwelt und man muss viele unterschiedliche Charaktere gespielt haben.

Nicht nur den guten oder den loverboy sondern auch mal den Bösen, oder ein verschlagenes Genie.

Batman ist mehr als nur die Maske.


----------



## stevem (3. Juni 2019)

oh Gott, bitte nicht Robert Pattinson ... RIP Batman!


----------



## Phone (3. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Know your Bats & Enemies.



Hab ich im 2. Post geschrieben, das ich meinte "IN" einem Batman Film und es generell darum ging ob er überhaupt Charakter X Spielen kann. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2019)

michinebel schrieb:


> Jack Nicholson hat den Joker gespielt, Tommy Lee Jones hat Two Face gespielt, wie war des nochmal mit Filmbanause



Jepp erwischt. Stimmt. Shame on me. Sollte die alten Filme doch endlich mal wieder anschauen. Bin da wohl doch zu lange raus. Haue die beiden Schauspieler aber häufiger aus unerfindlichen Gründen immer wieder mal durcheinander.


----------



## Doitschland (3. Juni 2019)

Ich kann verstehen, dass Pattinson auf den ersten Blick als schlechte Wahl für Bruce Wayne/Batman erscheint. Vor allem wegen seinem Twilight Image, ähnlich wie Daniel Radcliffe und Harry Potter...

Ich denke jedoch, dass es eher Sinn macht, eine jüngere und nicht so bullige Person wie Affleck zu wählen, da es ja auch ein jüngerer Batman sein soll, der sich erst entwickelt.

Und da es mit dem bisherigen DCCU nichts zu tun haben soll und komplett andere Personen beteiligt sind, bin ich mal gespannt und erst mal nicht abgeneigt...


----------



## HansHa (3. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp erwischt. Stimmt. Shame on me. Sollte die alten Filme doch endlich mal wieder anschauen. Haue die beiden aus unerfindlichen Gründen immer wieder mal durcheinander.


Die alten von Burton sind immer noch toll, die Klamaukdinger von Joel Schumacher fand ich schon als Teenie im Kino nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## Cobar (3. Juni 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist jeder besser als Speckman Affleck. Allerdings ist die Christopher Nolan Trilogie so stark, dass die Zeit noch nicht gekommen ist, da etwas fortzuführen. Grundsätzlich aber keine leichte Aufgabe, dieses Erbe fortzusetzen.


Kann ich so gar nicht nachvollziehen. Affleck war vom Körperbau noch am nächsten dran an der Comicvorlage. Da kann auch ein Christian Bale, der die Rolle ebenfalls gut gespielt hat, absolut nicht mithalten, wenn es um den Körperbau geht, auch wenn Bale schon nicht gerade dürr ist. Robert Pattinson ist dagegen aber wohl noch deutlich schmaler, was zu Batmans Anfängen passen könnte... auch wenn ich davon ausgehen würde, dass er alleine durch seine Vorbereitungen schon deutlich besser trainiert sein dürfte als irgendein durchschnittlicher Typ, sonst würde er diese nicht all zu lange überleben.

Für mich ist aber inzwischen noch viel wichtiger als die Wahl des Schauspielers und ich bin nun wirklich nicht froh mit Pattinson, dass der Film wieder einen jungen Bruce Wayne/Batman zeigen soll.
Schon wieder die ganze Entstehungsgeschichte zu sehen, ist mir dann doch irgendwie zu nervig.


----------



## Melometlar80 (3. Juni 2019)

Batman Fan ja, Robert Pattinson? Das geht gar nicht, wie kann man diesen Deppen überhaupt nur in Erwägung ziehen? Lächerlich


----------



## Fireball8 (3. Juni 2019)

Ich liebe ja Leute, die sich schon bevor überhaupt irgendwas vom Film/Set/Kostümen/etc. gezeigt wurde, über eine falsche Besetzung o.Ä. aufregen. Das ist so dermaßen kindisch und affig...und es sind dann eh am Ende wieder die ersten, die sich bei Erfolg vorne anstellen und rufen, wie toll der Schauspieler doch in die Rolle gepasst hat. 

Ja ich kann verstehen, wenn man sich damit schwer tut, weil er in der Vergangenheit die "Ich glitzer in der Sonne"-Figur (und Mädelsschwarm) gespielt hat, aber (gute) Schauspieler sind so krass wandelbar, wer weiß vielleicht passt er am Ende dann sogar besser als jeder andere zuvor...? Wartet's doch erstmal ab, bevor ihr in die Tastaturen hämmert.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls er lässt sich von all den Gegenstimmen nicht unterkriegen und zeigt umso mehr, was er drauf hat. Was er sich jetzt wahrscheinlich wieder für einen Sche** geben muss, weil Leute ohne bessere Hobbies mit der Besetzung in einem Film unzufrieden sind, da bekomm' ich's 

Wahrscheinlich wieder der selbe Murks wie damals bei Adam Driver in Episode 7.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2019)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Ich liebe ja Leute, die sich schon bevor überhaupt irgendwas vom Film/Set/Kostümen/etc. gezeigt wurde, über eine falsche Besetzung o.Ä. aufregen. Das ist so dermaßen kindisch und affig...


Affleck, Ben Affleck


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> So etwas wie die "richtige Wahl" gibt es bei Schauspielern nicht, es liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.  Aber hier wären schon einige Kanditaten bei, die mir deutlich besser gefallen würden:
> https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/02/15/who-should-play-the-new-batman-after-ben-affleck



Und wenn man da dann eben auch andere Bilder nimmt, sind das auch auf einmal "Milchreisbubis" oder sonst irgendwie unpassend.
Wyatt Russell
https://celebrityxyz.com/i/i/w/y/a/wyatt-russell-8.jpg

Jack Huston
http://spectator.imgix.net/content/uploads/2014/09/Huston.jpg
etc.

Wie Fireball so gut schreibt:
Bevor man nix wirklich gesehen hat, muss man auch nicht gleich losnörgeln.
abwarten zu Tee trinken.
ist ja nicht so, dass an jenen Schauspielern unser Leben hängt.
Wenn gut wird, die Besetzung passt: Cool
Wenn nicht, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass man trotzdem noch 1-2 andere Filme antun.

Batman liest man, so oder so besser als Comic


----------



## Doitschland (3. Juni 2019)

Wurde Ben Affleck vor BvS nicht auch erst belächelt, bis dann die ersten Set Fotos auftauchten?. Der Film an sich mag ja... ich sag mal äußerst bescheiden sein, sowie seine Figuren etc., aber Ben hat einen guten Batman abgegeben.
Schade, dass er ausgestiegen ist... Nicht weil ich denke, dass Pattinson nicht das Zeug haben wird, sonder weil ich Affleck für die Rolle gut fand.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juni 2019)

Melometlar80 schrieb:


> Batman Fan ja, Robert Pattinson? Das geht gar nicht, wie kann man diesen Deppen überhaupt nur in Erwägung ziehen? Lächerlich



Vermutlich weils kein anderer mehr machen will.


----------



## SGDrDeath (3. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp erwischt. Stimmt. Shame on me. Sollte die alten Filme doch endlich mal wieder anschauen. Bin da wohl doch zu lange raus. Haue die beiden Schauspieler aber häufiger aus unerfindlichen Gründen immer wieder mal durcheinander.


BEi dir war dann bestimmt auch Danny de Vito MR. Freeze und Arnold Schwarzenegger der Pinguin


----------



## HansHa (3. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und wenn man da dann eben auch andere Bilder nimmt, sind das auch auf einmal "Milchreisbubis" oder sonst irgendwie unpassend.
> Wyatt Russell
> https://celebrityxyz.com/i/i/w/y/a/wyatt-russell-8.jpg
> 
> ...



Weiß der Geier, wie alt die auf den Bildern sind, aber sie haben wenigstens schonmal bewiesen, dass sie männlich aussehen können. Bei Pattinson könnte ich das Netz wohl Stunden ergebnislos durchforsten. Aber egal, es hilft ja alles nichts. Bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als sich überraschen zu lassen, so bitter das als Batman Fan auch werden könnte.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Weiß der Geier, wie alt die auf den Bildern sind, aber sie haben wenigstens schonmal bewiesen, dass sie männlich aussehen können. Bei Pattinson könnte ich das Netz wohl Stunden ergebnislos durchforsten. Aber egal, es hilft ja alles nichts. Bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als sich überraschen zu lassen, so bitter das als Batman Fan auch werden könnte.



Da hast du dann den Beitrag wohl schlicht übersehen: https://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare...kle-ritter-neuer-trilogie-2.html#post10240958


----------



## HansHa (3. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da hast du dann den Beitrag wohl schlicht übersehen: https://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare...kle-ritter-neuer-trilogie-2.html#post10240958



Habe ich gesehen, ändert nichts an meiner Meinung/Geschmack. Da könnten wir jetzt auch noch Stunden drüber reden.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Habe ich gesehen, ändert nichts an meiner Meinung/Geschmack. Da könnten wir jetzt auch noch Stunden drüber reden.



Gut, meiner Ansicht nach sieht Pattinson allerdings 1000 Mal besser und männlicher aus als die Hanseln in deinem Link. Aber ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Weiß der Geier, wie alt die auf den Bildern sind, aber sie haben wenigstens schonmal bewiesen, dass sie männlich aussehen können. Bei Pattinson könnte ich das Netz wohl Stunden ergebnislos durchforsten. Aber egal, es hilft ja alles nichts. Bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als sich überraschen zu lassen, so bitter das als Batman Fan auch werden könnte.



Weil ein Grossteil einfach nen 3-Tage-Bart trägt auf ihren Profilbildern.
Das lässt sogar mich Badass/Cool ausschauen.
Ich bekomme echt Komplimente, wenn ich (nach 7 Tagen ohne Rasur) mit einem Dreitagebart rumlaufe in der Freizeit.
Macht mich deswegen aber weder zu einem besseren, noch zu einem schlechteren Batman


----------



## HansHa (3. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Macht mich deswegen aber weder zu einem besseren, noch zu einem schlechteren Batman


Wer weiß


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Juni 2019)

Wenn sich Pattinson noch ordentlich aufpumpt, könnte er zumindest rein optisch in die Rolle rein passen. Die Kieferpartie dafür hat ja schon.


----------



## Leuenzahn (3. Juni 2019)

Ich würde mal sagen in den ersten beiden Teilen der anfänglichen Serie war es ein Kombination aus Schauspieler und Umsetzung der Batmanwelt, was schon ziemlich gut hinbekommen wurde. Der Wechsel dann zu Kilmer und Cloney war nicht so geil, aber dafür konnten dann hier die Bösewichte punkten. Schwarzenegger/Thurman und Jones/Carry konnten zwar die zwei schlechteren, im Vergleich zu den ersteren, nich wett machen, waren dafür sehenswert. 

Die ersten Teile leben halt vom starken Gammelstadt.- und Architektursetting (welche das nun auch immer wahr) und den Charakteren. Pfeifer, Nicholson, Basinger. Das war schon fein. 

Das Problem bei Hollywood ist unserer Tage, daß es keine "guten" Schauspieler (welche halt auch oft nur Hansel sind, die darauf angwiesen sind, daß die Kameracrew, die Regie und der Schnitt das dann "gut" umsetzt) in der Richtung mehr gibt. Das werden Fans von 50er und 60er oder 70er Jahre Filme auch sagen und das zurecht, da ist irgendwie seit den 90ern die Luft raus, aus dem Kali-Fornia Haus. 

Da ging es über Jahrzehnte immer irgendwie weiter, aber anders. Die Energie im missionarischen Sendungsbewußtsein ist erloschen, wenn man das auf der Metaebene mal so sagen will.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Juni 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Hollywood ist unserer Tage, daß es keine "guten" Schauspieler (welche halt auch oft nur Hansel sind, die darauf angwiesen sind, daß die Kameracrew, die Regie und der Schnitt das dann "gut" umsetzt) in der Richtung mehr gibt.


Es gibt immer noch den einen oder anderen guten Schauspieler, der wirklich gut spielen kann und gleichzeitig Ausstrahlung hat. Etwa bei den Marvel Filmen fällt das aber schon teils arg auf, wie sehr ein Robert Downey Jr. seine Kollegen an die Wand spielt und man richtig merkt, dass er einer ganz anderen Liga angehört.

Man muss allerdings ein wenig aufpassen, wenn man nur die deutsche Version eines Filmes kennt. Der hier viel gescholtene Pattinson kommt meiner Ansicht nach im Original zumindest vom ersten Twilight merklich besser rüber als in der deutschen Fassung (gleiches gilt übrigens noch mal erheblich mehr für Kristen Stewart). Das verändert teils die Stimmung eines Filmes auch gehörig.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> BEi dir war dann bestimmt auch Danny de Vito MR. Freeze und Arnold Schwarzenegger der Pinguin



Quatsch. Die beiden zu verwechseln ist unmöglich.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Man muss allerdings ein wenig aufpassen, wenn man nur die deutsche Version eines Filmes kennt. [...] Das verändert teils die Stimmung eines Filmes auch gehörig.


Das stimmt - eine Synchro kann viel verderben. Beispielsweise war's bei mir bei dem Johanna von Orleans Film mit Milla Jovovich vorbei mit der deutschen Synchro, sobald mir aufgefallen ist, daß sie mit der Stimme von Bart Simpson spricht ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das stimmt - eine Synchro kann viel verderben. Beispielsweise war's bei mir bei dem Johanna von Orleans Film mit Milla Jovovich vorbei mit der deutschen Synchro, sobald mir aufgefallen ist, daß sie mit der Stimme von Bart Simpson spricht ...


Weiss gar nicht was du hast, ein "Fresst meine Shorts, Engländer!" bringt doch jeden Historienfilm in Schwung.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2019)

ROOOFL*


----------



## rldml (3. Juni 2019)

Sorry Leute, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen keinen Glitzer-Batman vorstellen. Und erst recht keine Trilogie davon!


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen keinen Glitzer-Batman vorstellen.


Und ich konnte mir keinen bis auf die Knochen abgemagerten Batman vorstellen - aber es soll ja mitunter auch mal vorkommen, daß Schauspieler und ihre Rollen zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe sind ... 

PS: Commissioner Gordon war in den Nolan Batman Filmen auch kein Vampir, Punk oder intergalaktischer Bösewicht, der mit dem ultimativen Bösen zusammenarbeitete ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das stimmt - eine Synchro kann viel verderben. Beispielsweise war's bei mir bei dem Johanna von Orleans Film mit Milla Jovovich vorbei mit der deutschen Synchro, sobald mir aufgefallen ist, daß sie mit der Stimme von Bart Simpson spricht ...


Das hat mir den Film total verdorben. ^^ Wobei der Film an sich schon nicht besonders gut war. Aber die Stimme war dermaßen nervig, schrill und aufdringlich, dass ich mir den Film nur mit Mühe zuende angucken konnte.


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Quatsch. Die beiden zu verwechseln ist unmöglich.


Das gilt auch für Two-Face und den Riddler und doch hast du es geschafft


----------



## Asuramaru (4. Juni 2019)

Das absolute entscheidende ist das Christian Bale schon vor Batman mehre Rollen hatte in dennen er mal das Arschloch oder einen Emotionslosen Diener des Systems spielen konnte.Er hatte schon erfahrung damit und genau aus diesem Grund ist er auch ein so guter Batman,besonders die Szene als er mit dem Joker im Verhörraum ist,da konnte er genau diese Erfahrung die er davor in den Rollen sammelte so richtig rauslassen.

Pattison hatte solche Rollen noch nicht und das auch entscheident, zb, spielte Michael Keaton Beetlejuice vor Batman und Beetlejuice ist auch ein Badguy Charakter,sowas ist absolut gut wenn man Batman Spielt weil Batman sich immer in einer Grauzone mit seinen Handlungen und seiner Denkweise bewegt.

Batman ist nicht Superman,Superman ist vom Charakter her wider komplett anders und einfacher zu Spielen.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das gilt auch für Two-Face und den Riddler und doch hast du es geschafft




MichaelG hat Two-Face mit dem *Joker *verwechselt ...


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Das absolute entscheidende ist das Christian bale schon vor Batman mehre Rollen hatte in dennen er mal das Arschloch oder einen Emotionslosen Diener des Systems spielen konnte.Er hatte schon erfahrung damit und genau aus diesem Grund ist er auch ein so guter Batman,besonders die Szene als er mit dem Joker im Verhörraum ist,da konnte er genau diese Erfahrung die er davor in den Rollen sammelte so richtig rauslassen.
> 
> Pattison hatte solche Rollen noch nicht und das auch entscheident, zb, spielte Michael Keaton Beetlejuice vor Batman und Beetlejuice ist auch ein Badguy Charakter,sowas ist absolut gut wenn man Batman Spielt weil Batman sich immer in einer Grauzone mit seinen Handlungen und seiner Denkweise bewegt.
> 
> Batman ist nicht Superman,Superman ist vom Charakter her wider komplett anders und einfacher zu Spielen.



So gesehen, kann ich Deine Skepsis verstehen. Ja, Bruce Wayne ist eine sehr vielschichtige Person. Ein Grund, warum ich ihn als Comicfigur so interessant finde
Nur heisst das nicht, dass eein Pattinson das nicht kann.
Ein Peter Jackson hatte vor "Herr der Ringe" jetzt auch nicht sooo erfahrung mit epischen Filmen.
Einem Patrick Steward eine Sci-Fi Rolle zu geben war recht mutig (von beiden Seiten). Passt dann aber doch "recht gut".

Irgendwann ist IMMER das erste Mal für etwas neues.
Und draus kann etwas ganz tolles entstehen.


----------



## Asuramaru (4. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> So gesehen, kann ich Deine Skepsis verstehen. Ja, Bruce Wayne ist eine sehr vielschichtige Person. Ein Grund, warum ich ihn als Comicfigur so interessant finde
> Nur heisst das nicht, dass eein Pattinson das nicht kann.
> Ein Peter Jackson hatte vor "Herr der Ringe" jetzt auch nicht sooo erfahrung mit epischen Filmen.
> Einem Patrick Steward eine Sci-Fi Rolle zu geben war recht mutig (von beiden Seiten). Passt dann aber doch "recht gut".
> ...



Was mir auch sorgen macht ist ob Pattison Kampfsport Erfahrung hat,Bale hatte diese und in den 80ern war eher der faustkampf was für batman was Keaton sehr zu gute kommt als die Akrobatische Kampfkunst die batman oft in den Animationsserien hinlegt oder in den Spielen.Das ist auch ein Wichtiger Faktor,denn wenn Pattison keienrlei Kampferfahrung hat weder im Boxen noch in anderen kampfkünsten dann bekommt er ein Double und das kann ein reines Schnittmassaker werden wie bei Liam Neeson es der Fall ist.

Wie ich schonmal sagte Batman ist nicht nur die Maske,Batman ist mehr.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Was mir auch sorgen macht ist ob Pattison Kampfsport Erfahrung hat,Bale hatte diese und in den 80ern war eher der faustkampf was für batman was Keaton sehr zu gute kommt als die Akrobatische Kampfkunst die batman oft in den Animationsserien hinlegt oder in den Spielen.Das ist auch ein Wichtiger Faktor,denn wenn Pattison keienrlei Kampferfahrung hat weder im Boxen noch in anderen kampfkünsten dann bekommt er ein Double und das kann ein reines Schnittmassaker werden wie bei Liam Neeson es der Fall ist.


Aber auch nix, was man nicht trainieren könnte.
Nicht zu einem perfektem Kampfsportler, aber das sind ja Dinge, dafür werden Schauspieler ausgebildet in grossen Filmen.
Die Frage ist dann auch, auf welcher Schiene der Film läuft. "Überzogen" Comichaft, dann gibts Keliereien é la Wonder Woman, in dem ein Grossteil eh CGI ist.
Wirds "realistisch" wie die letzten Batman, dann ist Körpereinsatz gefragt. Aber auch bei Affleck war, wenns mir Recht ist, keine grossarte Kampferfahrung da.
Und der Fight hier ist für mich ein ziemlich guter Batman-Fight. Da brauchts hauptsächlich Choreographie:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKGrWy-vKJg




> Wie ich schonmal sagte Batman ist nicht nur die Maske,Batman ist mehr.


Stimme ich zu


----------



## Asuramaru (4. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber auch nix, was man nicht trainieren könnte.
> *Nicht zu einem perfektem Kampfsportler, aber das sind ja Dinge, dafür werden Schauspieler ausgebildet in grossen Filmen.*
> Die Frage ist dann auch, auf welcher Schiene der Film läuft. "Überzogen" Comichaft, dann gibts Keliereien é la Wonder Woman, in dem ein Grossteil eh CGI ist.
> Wirds "realistisch" wie die letzten Batman, dann ist Körpereinsatz gefragt. Aber auch bei Affleck war, wenns mir Recht ist, keine grossarte Kampferfahrung da.
> ...



Das stimmt fast,aber schau dir mal Return of the First Avenger an,Chris Evans hat keinen Trainer und der Film ist im Kampf unerträglich schlecht in 10sek hat man knapp 20 Schnitte besonders die Szene auf dem Schieff gleich am Afang als er gegen dern Franzosen Kämpft.Das ist dermaßen grauenvoll,Chris Evans hat überhaupt keine Kampffport Erfahrung und hat auch keinen Trainer dafür gehabt.

Bei Gal Gadot ist das anders,sie ist erfahrene Krav Maga Kämpferin und unterrichtete dieses sogar bei der Israelischen Armee. Und dort als Frau sowas Soldaten unterrichten zu können muss man richtig was drauf haben.Daher bei Wonder Woman ist viel CGI drin,das liegt aber daran weil man ebend die Stärke und Schnelligkeit von Diana sonst nicht darstellen kann wie bei Superman auch.

Der Kampf in in dem Haus dort von Affleck ist sehr gut, er basiert auch viel auf Faustkampf und Wrestling was richtig gut rüber kommt weil Affleck auch ein Bär von Mann ist,das sieht man richtig gut als er unter der Dusche steht,was wiegt der 100kg oder mehr.Der bringt bestimmt locker 110 auf die Waage.

Bei 2:14min zu sehen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpL1BaPR-sQ


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Das stimmt fast,aber schau dir mal Return of the First Avenger an,Chris Evans hat keinen Trainer und der Film ist im Kampf unerträglich schlecht in 10sek hat man knapp 20 Schnitte besonders die Szene auf dem Schieff gleich am Afang als er gegen dern Franzosen Kämpft.Das ist dermaßen grauenvoll,Chris Evans hat überhaupt keine Kampffport Erfahrung und hat auch keinen Trainer dafür gehabt.


As liegt dann aber nicht unbedingt am Schauspieler, sondern an der Produktion selber



> Bei Gal Gadot ist das anders,sie ist erfahrene Krav Maga Kämpferin und unterrichtete dieses sogar bei der Israelischen Armee. Und dort als Frau sowas Soldaten unterrichten zu können muss man richtig was drauf haben.Daher bei Wonder Woman ist viel CGI drin,das liegt aber daran weil man ebend die Stärke und Schnelligkeit von Diana sonst nicht darstellen kann wie bei Superman auch.


Das hab ich auch gelesen und sicherlich kann sie da bei den "kleineren" Fight sehr gurt darauf zugreifen.
Aber bei der ngrossen Kämpfen sieht, fühlt man einfach, dass das sehr viel im Computer entstanden ist.



> Der Kampf in in dem Haus dort von Affleck ist sehr gut er basiert auch viel auf Faustkampf und Wrestling was sehr gut rüber kommt weil Affleck auch ein Bär von Mann ist,das sieht man richtig gut als er unter der Dusche steht,was wiegt der 100kg oder mehr.Der bringt bestimmt locker 110 auf die Waage.


Dass Batman kein Spargeltarzan sein kann, da sind wir uns einig (auch darum bringt mir mein Dreitagebart nicht sooo viel für Batman  ).
Auch hier wieder: Da kann man mit Training sehr viel erreichen. Das Extrembeispiel kennen wir ja alle.
Und Pattinson ist von der Körpergrösse her in etwa bei Bale.

Du siehst: Man kann bei jeder Kritik auch etwas "Hoffnungsvolles" finden.


----------



## Asuramaru (4. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Du siehst: Man kann bei jeder Kritik auch etwas "*Hoffnung*svolles" finden.



Genau das.

Aber darum ist Michelle Yeoh für mich eine der besten Schauspielerinin allerzeiten.



> *Kung-Fu-Stil:* Yeoh lernte ihr Kung-Fu in Vorbereitung auf bestimmte Filmrollen. Im Unterschied etwa zu Jackie Chan hat sie keine formale Kampfkunstausbildung. Allerdings trainiert sie seit mindestens zwei Jahrzehnten. Ihre Lehrer waren vor allem Lam Ching-Ying und Corey Yuen. Deshalb hat sie auch keinen individuellen Stil entwickelt, allerdings lernte sie für den Film Wing-Chun und Tiger & Dragon viele Bewegungen des Taijiquan.
> 
> *Stunts*: Yeoh führt nicht alle Stunts in ihren Filmen selber aus, wohl aber die spektakulärsten und schwierigsten, darunter der Sprung durch eine Glasscheibe mit dem Kopf, während sie gleichzeitig zwei Schurken bekämpft in Yes, Madam und Sprung mit einem Motorrad auf einen fahrenden Zug in Police Story III. Aufgrund von Verletzungen oder anderen Ursachen wurde sie in den Filmen Der Morgen stirbt nie, Ah Kam und Magnificient Warriors teilweise gedoubelt.



Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michelle_Yeoh

Die Braut ist dermaßen Cool,das ist richtige Leidenschaft für die Schauspielerei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Genau das.
> 
> Aber darum ist Michelle Yeoh für mich eine der besten Schauspielerinin allerzeiten.
> 
> ...


Jupp. Trotz ihres Alters hats sie es echt noch drauf, siehe Star Trek: Discovery, das gibt es in der Final-Folge der zweiten Staffel eine geniale Kampfszene mit wechselnden Gravitationsverhältnissen.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Tolles Beispiel, mit Glatze, Bart und Tattoos sieht völlig überraschend jeder komplett anders aus. Nur hat Bruce Wayne weder Glatze, Bart noch Tattoos, die von seinem Babyface ablenken könnten. Ich weiß auch nicht, was Kritik mit Empörung zu tun hat. Selbst aus Deinem Beitrag geht hervor, dass er im aktuellen Ist Zustand wohl nicht die beste Wahl für diese Rolle ist, denn sonst hättest Du einfach geschrieben, dass Du ihn passend findest statt nach krassen Wandlungen zu suchen.


... dann schau dir Bale in Batman an und dann in The Mechinist an, ich denke darauf wollte Bonkic hinaus.

Schauspieler können und verändern sich für ihre Rollen, schau dir z.B. Tom Hardy an, wieviel Muskelmasse er für Bane aufgebaut hat.

Im ersten Augenblick dachte ich mir auch eher "WHAT THE HECK?!", eben weil man den seidenweichen Heulevampir damit verbindet.


----------



## Asuramaru (4. Juni 2019)

Jop, das war total der Hammer von ihr. Mal abwarten wie Pattison das macht in der Rolle als Batman.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Aber darum ist Michelle Yeoh für mich eine der besten Schauspielerinin allerzeiten.
> 
> Die Braut ist dermaßen Cool,das ist richtige Leidenschaft für die Schauspielerei.



Da stimme ich dir unumwunden zu. War es Police Story 3(?) Ende 80er mit Jackie Chan der Undercover in China unterwegs war, wo sie noch recht jung war, da hat sie mich mit ihrer Akrobatik und ihrem Kung Fu einfach weggeblasen (Spagat im Luftsprung und solche "Scherze") und seither ist sie auch eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsschauspieler. 
Und wie wir alle wissen, die Stunts in diesen alten chinesischen Kung Fu Filmen sind alle noch echte Handarbeit, die hingen oft nicht mal an irgendwelchen Seilen, weil man die damals auch nur schlecht wegretuschieren konnte. 

Grundsätzlich denke ich aber, dass solange der Schauspieler einigermaßen trainiert ist viel von der Regie und der Choreografie abhängt. Die meisten Schauspieler sind keine "Martial Artists". Ich fand z.B. die Kampfszenen in Alias mit Jennifer Garner insbesondere für eine TV Serie damals sehr beeindruckend und die hat auch keine Kampfausbildung sondern trainiert nur als Vorbereitung, für ihren letzten Film hat sie z.B. wohl einige Wochen einen MMA Kurs gemacht. 

Was Chris Evans angeht, der ist leider nicht nur kein besonders guter Schauspieler sondern er wirkt ohnehin relativ steif. Er sieht halt gut aus, das dürfte so ziemlich alles sein, was für ihn spricht.

Was Pattinson angeht, ich halte ihn weiterhin für einen sehr guten und durchaus vielseitigen Schauspieler und denke schon, dass er bei guter Choreografie und mit vernünftiger Vorbereitung gute Kampfszenen abliefern kann. Bei Keanu Reeves beschwert sich ja auch keiner, sein Kung Fu in Man of Tai Chi war gar nicht schlecht, gut, es sah im Vergleich zu dem halb so alten chinesischem Kung Fu Kämpfer ein wenig steif aus aber dennoch empfand ich es als erstaunlich, dass er das so konnte und der hat soweit ich weiß auch nie Kampfsport getrieben sondern Eishockey. 

Wesley Snipes ist einer der wenigen "regulären" (also nicht Kampfsportfilm) Stars die hervorragende Martial Artists waren bevor sie zum Film gingen.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]Wesley Snipes ist einer der wenigen "regulären" (also nicht Kampfsportfilm) Stars die hervorragende Martial Artists waren bevor sie zum Film gingen.


Hallo?!

Al Bundy? 

Anonsten JCVD und natürlich der mittlerweile sehr fette und merkwürdige Steven(s) Regal ... äh ... Seagal.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hallo?!
> 
> Al Bundy?
> 
> Anonsten JCVD und natürlich der mittlerweile sehr fette und merkwürdige Steven(s) Regal ... äh ... Seagal.



Deswegen schrieb ich ja NICHT aus dem Bereich Kampfsportfilm. Van Damme, Steven Segal und Co. kommen wie viele andere, etwa selbst ein Chuck Norris, aus dem Kampfsportfilm. 

Eine Ausnahme die mir einfällt wäre Dolph Lundgren, der war ja sehr erfolgreich im Vollkontakt-Karate bevor er eher zufällig zum Film ging, weil er als Bodyguard von Grace Jones arbeitete und deswegen eine kleine Rolle in dem James Bond Film bekam (was übrigens lustig ist, da er mehrere Uni Abschlüsse hat, darunter sogar ein Studium mit Stipendium beim MIT).


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2019)

... und darum brachte ich Al Bundy ins Spiel! 

Lundgren ist in der Tat eine sehr witzige Erscheinung, da muss ich dir recht geben!


----------



## Asuramaru (4. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir unumwunden zu. War es Police Story 3(?) Ende 80er mit Jackie Chan der Undercover in China unterwegs war, wo sie noch recht jung war, da hat sie mich mit ihrer Akrobatik und ihrem Kung Fu einfach weggeblasen (Spagat im Luftsprung und solche "Scherze") und seither ist sie auch eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsschauspieler.
> Und wie wir alle wissen, die Stunts in diesen alten chinesischen Kung Fu Filmen sind alle noch echte Handarbeit, die hingen oft nicht mal an irgendwelchen Seilen, weil man die damals auch nur schlecht wegretuschieren konnte.
> 
> Grundsätzlich denke ich aber, dass solange der Schauspieler einigermaßen trainiert ist viel von der Regie und der Choreografie abhängt. Die meisten Schauspieler sind keine "Martial Artists". Ich fand z.B. die Kampfszenen in Alias mit Jennifer Garner insbesondere für eine TV Serie damals sehr beeindruckend und die hat auch keine Kampfausbildung sondern trainiert nur als Vorbereitung, für ihren letzten Film hat sie z.B. wohl einige Wochen einen MMA Kurs gemacht.
> ...



Doch Keanu Reeves ist Kampfsportler,der war sogar mal Stuntman,Tai Chi ist im Vergleich zu Kong Fu auch komplett anders im Stil,ich selber mache Thai Chi und versuche öfter mal ein paar bewegungen von Checky Chun seinem kong Fu mit einzubauenen,also beides zu mischen und das Kong Fu fällt mir viel schwerer als das Thai Chi weil die Bewegungen von beiden komplett anders sind.

Das ist wie bei Kapoera,da braucht man Rythmus im Blut und einen lockeren Körper.

Training für John Wick https://www.gentside.de/jiu-jitsu/h...n-john-wick-jiu-jitsu-trainierte_art6906.html


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und darum brachte ich Al Bundy ins Spiel!


Der war aber tatsächlich Football Spieler. Der fing glaube ich erst nach seinem ersten "Karriereende" also nach Eine schrecklich nette Familie mit Kampfsport an.


----------



## Asuramaru (4. Juni 2019)

> Auszeichnungen
> 
> 1992 erhielt er für die Rolle des FBI-Agenten Johnny Utah in Gefährliche Brandung (engl. “Point Break”) den Most Desirable Male-Award und damit den ersten der insgesamt vier MTV-Awards seiner bisherigen Karriere. Des Weiteren ging 1995 der MTV-Award für das beste Filmduo an ihn und Sandra Bullock. 1996 beehrte ihn MTV erneut, diesmal für den besten Filmkuss. Im Jahr 2000 erhielt er gleich zwei MTV-Awards für die beste männliche Hauptrolle und *die beste Kampfszene in The Matrix*. Der unter Schauspielern sehr begehrte Blockbuster Entertainment Award für den beliebtesten Darsteller in einem Science-Fiction-Film wurde ihm einhellig ebenfalls 2000 verliehen. 2003 erhielt er den Teen Choice Award für The Matrix: Reloaded, *bei dem er über 200 Kampfkunst-Techniken erlernte* und *2004 schließlich mit dem Taurus Stunt Award* für seine Leistungen in den Matrix-Filmen ausgezeichnet wurde.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keanu_Reeves

Er hat das wohl erst Erlernt als er mit der Schauspielerei anfing,ich finde nichts darüber das er es vorher schon konnte,aber dann ist er halt auch wie Michelle Yeoh,sie hat auch keine Reguläre kampfsportausbildung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Checky Chun


Jackie Chan.


> Kong Fu


Kung Fu.


> Das ist wie bei Kapoera,da braucht man Rythmus im Blut und einen lockeren Körper.


Capoeira.


----------



## Asuramaru (4. Juni 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Jackie Chan.
> 
> Kung Fu.
> 
> Capoeira.



 
 






bei Kong fällt mir der fehler jetzt erst auf, Kong = Affe,den hab ich garnicht gemeint ^^

Ich hab Kapoera extra bei Google eingegeben weil ich woltle das Google es verbessert,aber stattdessen hat google dieses kapoera ausgespuckt und ich dachte es währe richtig https://www.pokewiki.de/Kapoera  

Ich muss langsamer schreiben,krass


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keanu_Reeves
> 
> Er hat das wohl erst Erlernt als er mit der Schauspielerei anfing,ich finde nichts darüber das er es vorher schon konnte,aber dann ist er halt auch wie Michelle Yeoh,sie hat auch keine Reguläre kampfsportausbildung.



Ich dachte auch, dass Reeves immer mal wieder Kampfsportkurse für seine Filme gemacht hat. Dass er als Stuntman gearbeitet hat konnte ich auch nicht finden, er hat bereits während der High School Schauspielkurse belegt und dann Theater gespielt bevor er Ende 70er seine ersten kleinen Filmrollen bekam. (Bei seinem Durchbruch mit Bill & Ted war er tatsächlich schon 25). 

Michelle Yeoh ist jedenfalls Balletttänzerin. D.h. wirklich schon sehr, sehr sportlich.

Und wie gesagt, im Film sind solche Kämpfe ja letztlich tatsächlich wie Tanz-Choreografien, schon allein, damit sich keiner verletzt oder den anderen zufällig eine reinhaut. 

Klar, es gibt immer wieder mal Storys, wie dass Chuck Norris und Jackie Chan sich wirklich vor der Kamera "geprügelt" hätten, um zu sehen wer von beiden tatsächlich besser ist. Oder dass van Damme Jahre nach Karate Tiger dann von einem der Gegner in dem Film verklagt wurde, weil er richtig zugeschlagen haben soll.


----------

